# Best E collar



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

First I am not sure this is the best place to post this, so Mods please move if needed

After searching here I did not find much. Also in looking online there are a lot of choices and opinions - a lot of sales hype. 

Need
Long Range for field training (1 mile would be good as I live in the mountains)
Fully water proof - both transmitter and receiver (I tend to drop things )
Would like combo unit Tone/Vibration/shock. 
Various setting levels for fine adjustment
Transmitter needs to be easy to use.:crazy:
Single dog model is OK
Night tracking strobe would be good too, but not a requirement.

So what make and model are you using and your likes/dislikes.

Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Dogtra 280NCP plantinum - has everything on your list except for transmitter being fully waterproof. You could ask about that and also though the collar is waterproof there is a difference if your dog's head actually goes underwater - so then it may not be waterproof.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

ASome brands have tone, some vibrate, I dunno of any with both? Einstein has a 1 mile collar but do you really want your dog running a mile away?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Dogtra


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 2, 2013)

volcano said:


> ASome brands have tone, some vibrate, I dunno of any with both? Einstein has a 1 mile collar but do you really want your dog running a mile away?


I heard from a friend the eistein is a good brand too with night tracking light features but it is for 800 yards only.


----------



## justallen30 (Feb 22, 2013)

I use sit means sit e-collars. Both transmitter and reciever are waterproof. Plus all the settings you want. And a lifetime warranty. You can destroy everything and they will send you another set. It has multiple dog control too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I have an einstein and it works, there is a longer range model up to a mile but no beeping.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My ecollar is rated for as little as a 5 lb dog, and she feels it and itches at a stting of 8 out of 100. The 1 mile collar is rated for a 20 lb and up dog so for me the low setting on that may not be low enough.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Most all of them that I have researched say that their distance rating is straight line, minimum obstructions. Depending on terrain, your actual distance will probably vary. 

Garmin has a new one that is e collar and tracking all in one. Pretty pricey though. 

I use the Dogtra 282 NCP 2-dog. Transmitter and receiver are waterproof.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I use dogtras. I have heard good things about Einstein also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I am looking at this model. Thoughts
*SportDOG HoundHunter 3225 Remote Trainer 

http://www.sportdog.com/dog-training/e-collars/houndhunter
*


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

POWERSCOL said:


> I am looking at this model. Thoughts
> *SportDOG HoundHunter 3225 Remote Trainer
> 
> Dog Training Collar - HoundHunter Remote Trainer e-Collar | SportDOG
> *


If that's the one you want, I found it here for about $80 less...

SportDOG Hound Hunter Remote Trainer - SD-3225


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. It seem to have the features of being able to use tone and vibrate without the shock, and the range will help in the mountains. Its not she will be 2 miles away, but if she drops over a ridge out of site I can still get a signal to her. 

It appears they make the sitmeanssit collar as their name is on the transmiter.

I wonder if anyone has this brand and how does it perform.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely Dogtra.


----------



## GSD FOREVER (Apr 8, 2013)

Just bought petsmart e-collar, works great when used properly. Pricey though, 200$. . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I am getting a lot of Dogtra recommendations. So I must ask the question. How important is the tone vibrate shock combination verses just the shock/vibrate option the Dogtra has? Several of the trainers I have talked to at the dog socials do not like shock, but do like the tone, spray, or vibrate ones. 

I'm trying to educate myself.

Thanks for any opinions


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I have the Mini Einstein..it has all you are looking for except for tone ( it has vibration and then correction) and the range is 1/2 mile.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Personally I think the spray ones are awful!! And most dogs HATE them or ignore them completely. The vibrate on the e collar freaks a lot of dogs out while I have had no issues with dogs crying or flipping out while using low level (shock) stimulation. People have a lot of misconceptions of e collars ad humanize Dogs. We all know how amazing a dogs sense of smell is, yet you(general you, not you OP) think its less cruel to spray them in the nose with a strong scent they dislike?! That can be pretty negative and intense to many dogs. Look up Lou castles e collar protocol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I am off citronella collars as well . There is no variance in corrections. It is either "listen" or "assault your senses".

I like the adjustable of the E collar. I do no use it for basic obedience , did not find it necessary . What I do use it for is ignoring known commands while off lead. 

For instance , my pup's recall was great unless he was in the yard playing with the other 2 dogs. Selective recall lol. I call him to come , he ignores , he gets "tap" which is vibrate. He ignored that once and I used light correction ( level 20 out of 100). He came to me . Progressed to just needing the "tap" to get his attention when ignoring recall. Now he does not even need the "tap" off lead. He knows that recall is not an optional thing when off lead. I have used "correction" a handful of times ..he gets it . Now "tap" is the only reminder he needs.

I set correction very low . He noticed the collar at level 15..correction set at 20. I tried it on my hand , inner arm , and neck. Level 20 is a tingle . Odd feeling , not painful. I would choose that over the citronella blast in their face any day.

I did use a citronella collar on a Jack Russell ( demon dog lol ) I had. She was an escape risk . It worked . But now that I have gone E collar I like it much better. I would now be leery of hitting a dog with something that smells bad. IMO it is too blatantly negative with no leeway . Ignore the tone , you get Defcon zero. With the e collar you can deliver reminders and attention getters , and only deliver a sterner correction ( mine has a boost button that I have not had to use) when appropriate.

Just my opinion and experience.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

I have one that beeps with the push of 1 button, shocks with another button, and doubles the chock with a 3rd button. Our guy pretty much only needs the beep now days.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Well folks I settled on the SportDOG 1825 model. After reviewing the owners manual it has more option to program non shock modes such as vibrate and tone.

My trainer is also willing to work it into some of our exercises. Ill report back on how it goes.


----------

